# Anyone else close to 21 yrs old & TTC #1?



## StarrGirl

Let's see: I had an ovarian cyst when I was twelve. It ruptured before we figured out what it was. (and what fun THAT was...) I went through my whore phase in college and came out with gonorrhea, which was caught early and treated (cured, just to clarify). I do, however, have HPV. Mild cervical dysplasia, they call it. I'm on Cymbalta-daily, Adderall- as needed, and Clonazepam- as needed. Also currently taking an antibiotic for an abscess on my neck & a medicated lotion for scabies bites...... my health records are a mess. I smoke, cigarettes and weed, daily. I drink, but not very often and very rarely enough to have a hangover the next day.
My partner is two years older than me (he's 23) and smokes both too, and drinks a lot of beer, on the daily. I take a Women's Plus multivitamin every day, along with 800 mcg of folic acid, on top of 60 mg Cymbalta.
That's about all I've got.
Anyone else anywhere close to the same boat?


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Haylee.

:wave:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## KellyLouise91

Hi I'm new to this aswell and I'm 21 just found out I'm 5 weeks 4 days pregnant and I'm so very excited after havin a molar pregnancy in 2010 it's shocked me quite a bit I've avoided everything so far just looking for some advice and support and hopefully I can be of he to others aswell I'm due late jan 2014 I feel like ill be waitin forever I'm constantly feelin sick bloated tired sore boobs the lot my bf doesn't seem to understand how much it's all affecting me but he's trying his best just want another woman who's roughly goin through this aswell as I feel a tad lonely even tho my bf is trying to help :) look forward to hearing some replying if any hopefully xx


----------



## BusyBee93

I'm 20, DH is 21 and we've been TTC since March. 
I'd like to get to know eachother Starr as it seems we have a lot in common! Message me anytime!


----------



## BusyBee93

Kelly, if you need anyone to talk to, you can message me anytime!


----------



## KellyLouise91

BusyBee93 said:


> Kelly, if you need anyone to talk to, you can message me anytime!

Awww thankyou that means so much to me it really does :) I'm so very very excited :) xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## a.c.d.e

......can't say I am, no.


----------



## PrincessMommy

I'm 22 and have a cyst.. I also have hpv and hsv2. Just conceived my first. I'm here if you need to talk with someone! I'm nervous about my hpv and the baby.


----------



## StarrGirl

congrats, kelly! I am so jealous! haha I hear that ginger helps a ton with nausea, plus it's natural so it can't hurt you or ze babeh


----------



## Tink_

Hey,

We sound pretty similar. I've had a couple of burst ovarian cysts, not fun! 

I'm 23 and TTC #1 although have miscarried. I'm on quetiapine, cymbalta and clonazepam - spooky! Although I am coming off the quetiapine straight away as it's not safe to use during pregnancy whereas cymbalta can be used up until the third trimester if deemed necessary.

If you want to chat, feel free to message/add me. x


----------



## RainbowBaby13

welcome!


----------



## StarrGirl

PrincessMommy said:


> I'm 22 and have a cyst.. I also have hpv and hsv2. Just conceived my first. I'm here if you need to talk with someone! I'm nervous about my hpv and the baby.

congrats! let me know how things progress, with the pregnancy & hpv. sending you good vibes!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ty! I shall! They say its normally ok- most women have it and don't even know it. It can just show up in the babies throat at birth :( obviously it passes it on as well


----------



## zebras1287

Star and Kelly-

I'm 25 and 7 weeks along. I was only ttc for about a week before we became pregnant! You guys are close to my age, and Kelly we are due around the same time! Congrats! and Star, you should talk to your doctor to find out what meds/lifestyle changes you could possibly make to see if it increases the likelihood of you getting pregnant faster! Good luck :)


----------



## StarrGirl

also,
can't remember if I've mentioned this before-- I don't have cervical cancer,
but my HPV has progressed to what my gyno calls "mild dysplasia." it was severe last fall,
but I had a colposcopy and then a.. oh, what is it called? when they cut out the 'dangerous' cells and do a biopsy? he didn't freeze them off.. anyhow, it's been at "mild" for a while now since that biopsy procedure... a LEEP! that's what it was. :D and its still at Mild. whatever that may mean.


----------



## StarrGirl

zebras1287 said:


> Star and Kelly-
> 
> I'm 25 and 7 weeks along. I was only ttc for about a week before we became pregnant! You guys are close to my age, and Kelly we are due around the same time! Congrats! and Star, you should talk to your doctor to find out what meds/lifestyle changes you could possibly make to see if it increases the likelihood of you getting pregnant faster! Good luck :)




Ahh! congrats! I am soooooo jealous of all you ladies who are expecting/
didn't take long to conceive!!  good vibes to ALL of you xoxo


----------



## StarrGirl

PrincessMommy said:


> Ty! I shall! They say its normally ok- most women have it and don't even know it. It can just show up in the babies throat at birth :( obviously it passes it on as well



that's what I've heard, too. mine is categorized as "mild dysplasia," so it isn't exactly cervical cancer but I need to keep closer watch than plain ole HPV /:


----------



## StarrGirl

Tink_ said:


> Hey,
> 
> We sound pretty similar. I've had a couple of burst ovarian cysts, not fun!
> 
> I'm 23 and TTC #1 although have miscarried. I'm on quetiapine, cymbalta and clonazepam - spooky! Although I am coming off the quetiapine straight away as it's not safe to use during pregnancy whereas cymbalta can be used up until the third trimester if deemed necessary.
> 
> If you want to chat, feel free to message/add me. x



what is quetipiane used for?? I've never heard of it! 
also, my shrink told me the same about cymbalta. although he talked more bout weaning me off of it in the 1st trimester, and then keeping a close eye on postpartum shit.


----------



## KellyLouise91

Zebras 1287

I've added u as a friend on here hope u don't mind considering we're so close in ages and dates it would be good to chat :) 

And starrgirl I had a molar pregnancy in 2010 been tryin since then so it has took me a while we didn't expect this at all and I suppose its true the more u dont think about something it just happens :) keep positive and were all here for u xx


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome!! :flower:


----------



## StarrGirl

well my period is due in about five days, they're usually pretty spot on.
besides being super moody/bitchy, no signs of anything.


----------



## StarrGirl

welll, AF is due TOMORROW and the only symptoms of anything I've had are: 
-nausea
-getting drunk/f#%*ed up faster than usual
-extreeeeme mood swings

all of which are normal for me during PMS :/ 

I'm hoping I'll test Positive in a few days,
but I guess we'll see.. ?!??

had a bit of discharge yesterday, only color was white..
could that be a sign of pregnancy, or just an impending period??

blahh... good vibes and baby dust to all expecting/trying!
xoxo <3


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## liveandlove04

Welcome!! I new here myself. I'm 23 and I have hpv also. When I first found out ( at the age of 19 ) I thought I was screwed. And then I ended up getting not one but 2 stds (definitely not proud of myself - these were some of the worst moments of my life ). But when my fiance and I tried to conceive I kid you not, we only had sex once before I actually got pregnant & that's after me going off birth control and being off for only 2 months (took bc for 5 years ).. Just hang in there. Well wishes XOXO


----------

